# como unir unos altavoces a un mp3



## meri (Abr 29, 2007)

bueno yo tengo un mp3 y una minicadena vale? y yo queria poner los altavoces al mp3 pero el conector no es el mismo, el mp3 utiliza los habituales y la mnicadena tiene dos cables con dos salidas cada cable. me podrias decir como hacer esa pequela chapucilla.


 ops:  gracias!!!


----------



## Dano (Abr 29, 2007)

Edita el título para que sea más descriptivo.

Saludos.


----------



## CESCOR (May 9, 2007)

Si la minicadena no tiene entrada auxiliar (AUX IN), la unica forma de escuchar tu MP3 por el equipo es con un transmisor FM. Este se conecta a la salida de los audifonos y se sintoniza en una frecuencia igual al sintonizador FM de tu minicadena. El transmisor tambien lo puedes usar con la radio en tu auto y con cualquier otro equipo de audio como un discman.


----------



## Dano (May 10, 2007)

[quote="CESCOR" la unica forma de escuchar tu MP3 por el equipo es con un transmisor FM.[/quote]

No es la única también se puede sacar un cable directo de la entrada del amplificador. pero es más complicado  

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (May 13, 2007)

perdon pero que es una minicadena? es un bafle autoamplificado? saludos


----------



## Dano (May 13, 2007)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> perdon pero que es una minicadena? es un bafle autoamplificado? saludos



Minicadena => Mini-componente o micro-componente.


----------



## Manonline (May 13, 2007)

Espero que sea esto lo que necesitas...

Las fichas son mini-plug (la comun de auriculares) y RCA (las fichas de entrada de minicomponentes o las de video de tele y cosas asi)

Como podes ver ahi tenes la mini plug con dos patitas cortitas (señales de audio) y una mas larga que es la masa...  Entonces una de las patitas del miniplug va a la patita corta de un RCA y la otra patita corta del miniplug va al otro RCA...

Las dos masas de los RCA se unen...

Te recomiendo usar cable doble mono blindado y soldarlo en las fichas con un soldador tipo lapiz y estaño 60-40 (el mas comun en el mundo electronico).

Mas abajo te dejo la foto de como deben ser las conexiones... me mate haciendo el dibujito en paint jajajajaja... estoy muy aburrido...


----------

